# track Question



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Why does everyone that I've talked to say stay away from the Hot Wheels HO tracks? Is there a problem with the track or the way it hooks together? Why can't you use different HO cars on that track? Sorry about all the questions, but I want to be sure of what to get for my first track when I get some money saved up. Is there a way to tell Hot Wheels track from the other tracks if they look the same? 
Also If I start trying to find HO tracks at the flee markets is there anything I should watch for or look to find? Thanks for any help you can give this newbee!!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

41-Willys, You may want to take a look here for reference about what cars on what tracks. I am not sure about HotWheels tracks themselves. Hope this Helps. 

Jeff


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*Tyco/mattel Track Is Just Fine*

if money was no object, tomy track is preferred, because the electrical connections are a bit better. but if money is an issue, and you find tyco/mattel (or marchon or lifelike) track cheap, you can put together an enjoyable 2 lane layout using other brands of track. the only track to definitely stay away from (and you probably wont run into it) is matchbox track. Tyco, tjet, JLTO, JLXT, AFX, tyco, mattel, lifelike, artin and marchon cars can all run on lifelike, tomy, tyco, mattel, or marchon track. 

one reason tomy is preferred is b/c you can buy several tomy 4 lane tracks new, and i dont think tyco/mattel currently offers 4 lane tracks, so getting the right curves for a 4 lane tyco/mattel track can be a challenge.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I like Tyco/Mattel track. I like the fact that the lane spacing is equal w/ a 4 lane set-up. 6", 9", 12" and 15" radius curves are currently available as is 6", 9", and 15" straits. 

GP


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

If your looking at flea market buys, you'll find alot of tyco (which is a little different from the newer tyco/hotwheels track) lifelike and marchon.
I prefer tyco, because I find it the most, and like buzzinhornet says above.
The reaon your probably hearing other cars won't work on the hotwheels tracks is I think some of their newer tracks have alot of "up the wall, upside down" racing, which no johnny lightning car and most aurora cars can't do.
Hope this helps.
Ed


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Track Hunting Hint*

If you find some track at a flea market (or other second-hand source), just check to make sure it has no rust, or that it's not the Extreme type track. This track has two slots as you can see in the pic.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The Tomy track has the best joining system, the best electrical performance, best slot depth, and by far the best variety and availabilty of useful track pieces. The aftermarket 18" radius Tomy compatible turn augments the widely available 6, 9, 12, and 15 inch turns. The aftermarket Tyco compatible 6/15 inch turns provide a substitute for turns that Tyco/Mattel no longer makes and are hard to find. All aftermarket track pieces are 2X to 3X the cost of factory available pieces. With Tomy you'll only need to buy aftermarket pieces to enhance an already very good track piece selection. With Tyco you may have to buy the aftermarket pieces just to be able to design a track comparable to a base Tomy system, but without an option to go up to the even better 18" turn. For all intent and purpose Mattel is no longer involved with serious HO slot car production. They may sqeak out a low cost novelty set every now and then, but don't expect to find many highly sought after track pieces in a Sponge Bob type of race set. That's the main reason you find so much Mattel at flea markets and yard sales, all those throw away sets the kiddies tire of by spring.

I race on both Tomy and Tyco tracks and the 1/8" difference in lane spacing is of no consequence between the two tracks. The biggest difference I see is that Tyco tracks tend to be twistier because they had a harder time finding the more desirable wider turns. You also have to run a shorter guide pin with Tyco because the slot is shallow. The track joints on Tyco are a bit less smooth than Tomy out of the box, but either brand can be fine tuned. Otherwise the Tomy and Tyco tracks race about the same. 

Just say no to Life-Like track unless your long term needs are very limited. The rails on LL track are too high and the track races significantly different than Tomy and Tyco.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

If you have a good bit of Tyco track and don't want to waste it, then get more Tyco/Mattel track, along with some aftermarket curves.

But if you're starting fresh, then go with the Tomy.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Thanks for all the help guys. Maybe I'll just save up for a while longer and get a 4 lane Tomy track. It seems like the better track out there.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

*track*

If you are interested in buying track or a complete let me know.
There are some for sale in the Detriot area. [email protected]


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

41-willys said:


> Thanks for all the help guys. Maybe I'll just save up for a while longer and get a 4 lane Tomy track. It seems like the better track out there.


 
You won't regret it in the long run. When I returned, I picked up a LL set to start. Was ok to get going but too many issues and not enough track options. Next I had to get the Aurora track set I had as a kid. Okay, relieved some memories but still wanted four lanes. Two Tomy Internationals were what I ended up with to satisfy that desire for a K*** A** track. I wasn't able to convince my wife for a routed type so this was the best I could hope for without starting armageddon. Plus I was able to dump the set cars to recoup some of the set cost since I don't collect that style runner. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

tjettim said:


> If you are interested in buying track or a complete let me know.
> There are some for sale in the Detriot area. [email protected]


Thanks for the offer, But I have not got enough saved up yet. I only get $10 a month for my hobby allowance. 
Thanks again


----------



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

*Mattel track*

If you are getting/buying Mattel track make sure it is the HO Tyco compatable track and not the slightly larger 1/43 track in their weird "Sponge Bob" type sets.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Tyco track also has better quality rails,and is usually classed as a high downforce track,while Tomy is classed as a low downforce track


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

roadrner said:


> You won't regret it in the long run. When I returned, I picked up a LL set to start. Was ok to get going but too many issues and not enough track options. Next I had to get the Aurora track set I had as a kid. Okay, relieved some memories but still wanted four lanes. Two Tomy Internationals were what I ended up with to satisfy that desire for a K*** A** track. I wasn't able to convince my wife for a routed type so this was the best I could hope for without starting armageddon. Plus I was able to dump the set cars to recoup some of the set cost since I don't collect that style runner. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


I wonder what do 2 International sets cost now?


----------

